# Lelit Grace PL81T precision basket + silicone group gasket?



## DSUK (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just got the Lelit Grace PL81T, which has 57mm group-head. And it seems very difficult to find the proper fitting precision basket and silicone group gasket for this machine. So if anybody know which precision basket and silicone gasket could fit my Lelit please tell me. Thanks so much!


----------



## gyurmaember (Aug 30, 2016)

Ims lt-ci 200 nt, not available in the UK at the moment, and I haven't got enough post to start a group buy. I guess if you pm me it won't break any rules.

I misread it, that's the reference for the shower screen. PM me anyway.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Just order one from blustar

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ims-cl200im-shower-screen-5592-p.asp


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

gyurmaember said:


> Ims lt-ci 200 nt, not available in the UK at the moment, and I haven't got enough post to start a group buy. I guess if you pm me it won't break any rules.
> 
> I misread it, that's the reference for the shower screen. PM me anyway.


 Hi, I have one of those which I don't want anymore. I have used it for a a couple of weeks max on my Lelit Elizabeth, but I kind of prefer the original screen.

if you want it, I can sell the one I have CI 200 IM for £15 delivered. It's not the NT (nano coated) version though there are people saying that sometimes the coating peels off and it cannot be backflushed with detergent).

I was going to place an add over the weekend, but could pop a quick one today if you are interested.


----------



## gyurmaember (Aug 30, 2016)

Let me think about it during the weekend, to be honest I fancy to try avxcafés own baskets as well, just wouldn't swallow the 25eur for the postage.

Sorry for the OP for hijacking the topic.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Advert here if anyone is interested:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54736-ci-200-im-ims-competition-shower-screen/?do=embed


----------



## Rom1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I saw your topic today and I was interested in as I own a PL81T.

Does the Ims lt-ci 200 will make a difference in terms of water flow compared to default one? and is supposed to be easier to clean if I get it?
I also see this little thing : https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-57mm-precision-competition-filter-14gr-h23-579-p.asp
Ascaso is not the best brand i got in mind for precision basket but it seems to be the only one in 57mm.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rom1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw your topic today and I was interested in as I own a PL81T.
> 
> ...


 Personally.... Don't bother with the precision shower screen. I had one for the Elizabeth (PL92T) - and, as far as I know, it's not worth it for this type of group. (Presumably pretty much the same group, just 1mm smaller on the PL81T).

IMMV.


----------



## Rom1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback, at some point I was like it will make a huge difference when I felt on this topic.

And about the precision filter have you any idea about it? The second thing about it, is to make coffee with it for 1 or 2 cups.
But with the default one is not possible for 1 cup as it shrink at the bottom and can't tamp it =/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rom1 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, at some point I was like it will make a huge difference when I felt on this topic.
> 
> And about the precision filter have you any idea about it? The second thing about it, is to make coffee with it for 1 or 2 cups.
> But with the default one is not possible for 1 cup as it shrink at the bottom and can't tamp it =/


 Yeah, common wisdom say that the best place for the single filter is in the bin or, if you are like me, at the bottom of the drawer where you cannot gain access to easily 

Use the double filter always. I do have VST baskets (therefore precision filters). I don't know the quality of your stock basket, but the one that came from Lelit is not great.

For what's worth, I had a La Pavoni and "upgraded" to the IMS basket. Meh. I couldn't tell the difference. 🙂

But I *CAN* between the stock basket and VST baskets. tried the my IMS once but I'm not a fan. I much prefer VSTs. See if you can get a 57mm IMS basket? It's not the end of the world in terms of money. It will be better than the stock basket, but I'm unsure about how much difference will it make in the cup.


----------



## meteliov (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey - I'm considering of getting Lelit Grace as my first proper espresso machine so was wondering how are you finding it? I like that it has integrated PID and looks really good on the counter. Is it difficult to find accessories for the 57mm group-head? Also - does it have some sort of water level indicator?


----------

